# 0.6 ohm ccell coils



## Jeez (20/8/16)

Hi guys

Does anyone have stock of the 0.6 ohm vaporesso ccell coils with the black o-rings and big wicking holes.

Need these Asap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (21/8/16)

http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/vaporesso-ccell-stainless-steel-coils/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (21/8/16)

Ah cool had no idea Lim put up a website


----------



## Jeez (21/8/16)

@Lim is the man. Hopin he can come through on this. Bought from him before and his service is top notch

Reactions: Like 1


----------

